# Mitsubishi heater - wiring info



## matthieu149 (May 9, 2011)

Hi!

I got a Mitsubishi cabin heater from the Azure Dynamics recent auction.

I will eventually install the heater on my RX-7.
Until then, I need to find out how to connect the heater!

Here is a few photos:









































































Here is a few documents I found online:

http://www.mhi.co.jp/technology/review/pdf/e474/e474019.pdf
http://www.sae.org/events/aars/presentations/2010/W2.pdf

*What I know :*
The two high voltage terminal will accept 200-400 VDC.
What I called "safety jumper connector" on my pictures is simply a switch that close when the high voltage connector is connected.
The high voltage connector are shielded, so there is connections to ground the shield.

*What I need to know :*
The function of the 8 pins on the remaining connector!
There should be a 12 VDC input, a power on signal and a way to control the heating steps.

If any body have any experience with this heater, please share!

Thank you!


----------



## matthieu149 (May 9, 2011)

Looks like I have found the answer by myself, in the Azure Dynamics Transit Connect electric documentation!

Here is the "Electrical Schematics" see page 28 for cabin heater
http://azdtec.com/amdr/drupal/tce_schematic_2011_na

Here is the "Cabin Heater - Description & Operation"
http://service.azdtec.com/tce/Electrical/12E/index.html

So the pinout seem to be as following:

1: PTC heater element number 3 (1.5kW)
2: PTC heater element number 2 (1kW)
3: PTC heater element number 1 (1kW)
4: 12V+ input (ACC)
5: Output coolant temp sensor signal
6: Input coolant temp sensor signal
7: Temp sensor chassis GND
8: PTC heater element number 4 (1.5kW)

For PTC element signal, a 12V signal = ON and 0V = OFF.


----------



## Elegancec (May 23, 2012)

Hi,

can anybody say which type of connector HV it is?
I can't find a order number for it.


----------



## electron bom (Dec 4, 2014)

Looks like this thread from the imev forums might have what your looking for

http://myimiev.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=490


----------

